# cyclogest- symptoms? or my crazy mind?



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi All 

Hoping for a little advice - Had my FET on the 22nd Nov and started Cyclogest 400mg that same evening - no other meds before this. Just using it once a day before bed. The consultant said I may get constipated, a little moody and maybe a bit bloated - the nurse then said that they may make my boobs sore too. 

Just wondered if anyone else got nauseous on them too - I presume its a side effect? real morning sickie feeling - shocked me a bit when trying to make my girls lunchboxes yesterday morn and had that stomach lurching feeling?

Also been really knackered but this prob due to me sitting around so much - not sure I have  ever sat on my bum for this long!

I also feel like I am going to rip someones head off I am so damn angry! ^furious^. never in my life have I felt so cross and for no reason. Very tearful too - but think that was always going to happen as there is just so much at stake here and feel very responsible and under pressure to make this work.

Not really had any bloating - only due to being a   and boredom eating. Got one sore boob!! 

Sorry to blabber on and on and on! 

Just wanted to say how brilliant this site is and how brilliant you all are  

Heres good luck to you all and loads of


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi angelface
ripping someone's head off?  Feeling furious?  Emotional?  These symptoms are identical to the ones I felt when I started on cyclogest too (see my post earlier this week on this board).  I too had et on the 22nd and am due to test on 6th - when are you testing? 

All I can say is that the moods seem to be getting better and I no longer want to punch anyone for no reason, but I am v bloated and in pain, but I am not sure this has anything to do with the cyclogest.  Today I also started to get a bit of nausea, so i presume that is teh cyclogest too.

Now I'm babbling - definitely hormonal and not thinking straight!  Best of luck for the rest of the horrid 2ww!   
Love
Vero


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Vero 

YES! I will be testing in the 6th DEC as well. 

So good to hear someone else is feeling crappy too! really thought I was going mad!  

Feeling a little calmer now - my DH shipped in several friends and my mad sister to try and entertain me and keep me calm. So now full of chocolate cake and feeling rather nauseous for different reasons  . 

Good luck too for your 2ww no doubt we will cross paths again in the up and coming days 

Love 
Suzie


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Angelface,

I'm the same on cyclogest, my boobs are really painful and feel as if they should be 4times bigger then they are. I feel a bit sick in the morning but that goes after i drink warm water. I start crying at the smallest of things and that makes me more stressy because i don't normally cry.
My poor DP has a lot to put up with   
I get bad trapped wind with cyclogest too.

   

Love
Kia.x


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Kia 

mmmm I have been getting the wind thing too, was a little embarrassed to mention it! 

My DH is sulking as he was king farter in this house! ha ha relegated to 2nd place!

Good luck All 

Suzie


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Suzie,

There's no need to get embarrassed on here.

I use peppermint water to get rid of the trapped wind, it doesn't stop you getting it but it help the pain of it go (but makes you fart alot).

My DP's sulking because he thinks someone has taken me away and put some nasty cow in my place.  



Love
Kia.x


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi girls, just like to say, Ive been having lots of side affects from the cycolgest, too!!! especially, bad tempred cow like behavior, then crying for no reason, a farty bum, and the runs!! having a great two weeks off work!!! feeling very down today. 
angelface, just wanted to say that what your are doing is truly wonderful, what a specail lady you must be a angel.    
luv dizzyxxxxxxx


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello! Am on day five of my 2ww, didn't know which topic to join, but wanted to say Cyclogest is horrid, and all the emotions you describe seem about right for me too. This is 3rd attempt for me and my test will be Dec 4th.
Not yet good on the illustrations for these messages but huge hugs to all (just no real squeezes - with our combined wind we could probably power-up an IVF unit) xxx


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh bless you all. I have been having a truly crap day- feeling down in the dumps and convincing myself its not worked- that I am crap and my body is gonna let us all down!

Thank god I decided to come on here as now I am Laughing       my very sore boobs off! 

Even my DH has read these posts and is now smiling ( I swear He's been using my cyclogest too- miserable b****r !!! )

It truly is horrid stuff and to think our consultant said that "yes there were a few side effects"  " mild bloating" "slight moodiness" and "maybe a little constipation" may occur " but its unlikely"  HA HA HA 

But Hey its all worth it and I know that we would all put up with lots lots worse to make it work :-

Thank You all and here more good luck to everyone!


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Angelface
Just wanted to say what a great thing your are doing, and good luck.
Take Care
Joexx


----------

